# Cable TV on Computer



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I saw on a cable tv forum where a guy took screen caps of his cable tv on his PC. I'm looking to be able to do the same (be able to watch TV on my desktop). 

Where do I start? I'm not computer illiterate...I've done graphic card swaps, memory upgrades, & PSU replacements. I assume I need a card or something? Any recommendations? QAM tuning is a must. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For a low cost solution (I'm assuming ClearQAM), you can get Pinnacle Ultimate HD Stick for under $100. It's a USB thumb-drive with an F-Connector for cable, comes with a cheap antenna, travel pouch, and software. Will let you get all of the analog cable channels as well as all ClearQAM digital channels, including HD.

The software includes a simple scheduler and PVR capabilities.

The software is on the thumb-drive, but Pinnacle just came out with a software upgrade, so if you buy it, install the upgrade before you go configuring it.

Pinnacle HD Ultimate Stick LINK

Pinnacle Software Upgrade LINK


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> For a low cost solution (I'm assuming ClearQAM), you can get Pinnacle Ultimate HD Stick for under $100. It's a USB thumb-drive with an F-Connector for cable, comes with a cheap antenna, travel pouch, and software. Will let you get all of the analog cable channels as well as all ClearQAM digital channels, including HD.
> 
> The software includes a simple scheduler and PVR capabilities.
> 
> ...


Wow, I had no idea that a USB version existed. Thank you, Drew.


----------



## pcmds (Jan 13, 2022)

sigma1914 said:


> I saw on a cable tv forum where a guy took screen caps of his cable tv on his PC. I'm looking to be able to do the same (be able to watch TV on my desktop).
> 
> Where do I start? I'm not computer illiterate...I've done graphic card swaps, memory upgrades, & PSU replacements. I assume I need a card or something? Any recommendations? QAM tuning is a must.
> 
> Thanks.


IZI-FINGERPRINT IS A SOFTWARE DESIGNED FOR RECORDING VIDEO AND AUDIO FROM VARIOUS SOURCES SUCH AS EXTERNAL DEVICES, ONLINE MEDIAS, WEBCAM, YOUTUBE, LIVE STREAMS, ETC. 

IT RECORDS MULTIPLE CHANNELS AND DEVICES SIMULTANEOUSLY.

DEMO VIDEO ON YOUTUBE:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This thread was three and a half years old. The software doesn't provide the necessary hardware interface which at this point is pretty difficult to obtain since most cable providers now "scramble" everything (including local channels).


----------



## pcmds (Jan 13, 2022)

harsh said:


> This thread was three and a half years old. The software doesn't provide the necessary hardware interface which at this point is pretty difficult to obtain since most cable providers now "scramble" everything (including local channels).


I didnt pay attention to the date, sorry. I've had the same issue for decades. Found this video on youtube once and i think it can help in this situation. And what did you mean by it doesnt provide the necessary hardware interface? 

The gentleman asked how he can be able to watch his cable TV on his desktop, this software allows you to do just that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> This thread was three and a half years old. The software doesn't provide the necessary hardware interface which at this point is pretty difficult to obtain since most cable providers now "scramble" everything (including local channels).


In July this thread will be twelve years old.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pcmds said:


> The gentleman asked how he can be able to watch his cable TV on his desktop, this software allows you to do just that.


The software doesn't work without a hardware tuner of some sort (those little widgets between the receivers and the USB hub in the diagram). Cable TV tuners for computers are available but they aren't cheap and they can be a bearcat to set up (and that's assuming you can acquire a CableCARD and get it to work).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> In July this thread will be twelve years old.


My MPU is on the fritz this morning.


----------



## pcmds (Jan 13, 2022)

harsh said:


> The software doesn't work without a hardware tuner of some sort (those little widgets between the receivers and the USB hub in the diagram). Cable TV tuners for computers are available but they aren't cheap and they can be a bearcat to set up (and that's assuming you can acquire a CableCARD and get it to work).


Between the receiver and usb hub is a USB HDMI video capture device, they cost around 10 usd. If you have a receiver (ex. tv decoder) you dont need a tuner, the receiver/decoder is the tuner. The HDMI video capture decodes the receiver signal. The software knows how to read the HDMI video capture and serves as a player, recorder, etc.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

pcmds said:


> IZI-FINGERPRINT IS A SOFTWARE DESIGNED FOR RECORDING VIDEO AND AUDIO FROM VARIOUS SOURCES SUCH AS EXTERNAL DEVICES, ONLINE MEDIAS, WEBCAM, YOUTUBE, LIVE STREAMS, ETC.
> 
> IT RECORDS MULTIPLE CHANNELS AND DEVICES SIMULTANEOUSLY.
> 
> DEMO VIDEO ON YOUTUBE:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pcmds said:


> Between the receiver and usb hub is a USB HDMI video capture device, they cost around 10 usd.


HDCP has rendered most such capture devices relatively useless for anything other than cameras and some older games. That's why you can get them for next to nothing.

Modern cable boxes enforce HDCP on pretty much everything and it requires violation of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act to work around that copy protection.


----------

